# help to take apart this life like diesel



## marti427 (Feb 18, 2013)

Here is the picture of the engine, it doesn't run so I would like to take it apart to see inside to try to see if someone can help me figure out whats wrong and to replace the windows. I believe it is a life like engine. Any help would be welcomed, thanks!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

It is an older AHM unit, an Alco RS2...

http://www.ho-scaletrains.net/ahmhoscalelocomotives/id31.html 

http://hoseeker.org/AHMRivarossiassembly/ahmrs2pg1.jpg

http://hoseeker.org/AHMRivarossiassembly/ahmalcors21976.jpg

It should come apart at the two screws on either end of the hood in the walk ways.


----------



## marti427 (Feb 18, 2013)

ha wow I feel dumb didn't even see them, well here is another picture. I believe I may have found the cause, the loose wire, but where does it go? Or am I missing something else


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

It gets tucked in behind the other brass strap, opposite the white one...


----------

